# Hummingbird!



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 22, 2010)

Ever looked a hummingbird 'straight in the face'?... or watched her *blink*?

The flash kept "washing-out" the pics so I backed off and then cropped - good subject.. bad focus -







The 'diameter' of the flower-petals she has her bill in is 2".. can you believe how small she is?

Watch her blink....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU5FYHS7RRE

NERD

Reports are they are getting ready for their trip "South".. so they have been visiting constantly and taking BIG drinks!

Whatta a face.. huh? Blinkin' & Drinkin' - and then she was gone!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM9unIgK7-o


----------



## Becki (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a yard full of hummingbirds and they never cease to fascinate me. Love the picture!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't see many (any?) hummingbirds where I live. I've seen several in Michigan though- gorgeous little birds!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## terryo (Aug 22, 2010)

Ah Nerd....great pictures...as usual.


----------



## Isa (Aug 23, 2010)

Amazing pictures!
I love Hummingbirds, they are beautiful! They are so tinny but fly so fast.
Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you.. I do appreciate it.. please keep in mind.. 
( this is not about my photograhy.. this is about what played out in these videos )

Can you believe we are watching a hummingbird blink? Imagine how small her eyes are! That's what I'm asking about...


NERD

BTW.. hoping to get a video of a MALE.. they won't let him come around.. maybe later this evening(?).


----------



## terryo (Aug 23, 2010)

I have the sam feeder, and only saw one once this summer, but it was too late to run and get my camera.


----------

